# NZXT Lexa



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.nzxt.com/Lexa.php

Am I the only one who doesn't like this design?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

No you are not, you can put my name on the list.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Add mine tolthumbsd :3-sick2:


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Well allow me to play Devil's Advocate. I actually like it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think it looks retarded, and about to fall apart. the curve things screw it up alot(add my name lol)


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I wonder why anyone would want a fan in the bottom of the case? I don't care for the curves either. Reminds me of a headless Dr. Seuss character sticking his head out.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Oops, I meant sticking his chest out. lol


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I actually like the looks of the case but I don't like the fact that they serve no purpose other than to 'look good'...form without function never impresses me.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

please said:


> form without function never impresses me.


Same here. Except I don't like the looks of that case. If something looks good AND is functional, well, all the better.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, at the very least, it looks like the metal inside has rolled edges. But just about all of them nowadays has that. I actually have some scars on my hands and wrists from sharp edges on computers (overclocking a 633Mhz Celeron to 900Mhz). But even so, I just don't see that as an incentive to buy this particular case.


----------



## prolecat (Feb 2, 2006)

its beautiful!


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree.

Fashionabe: Yes

Functionable: No.

My Utilitarian Side is showing, isn't it?


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

I seen this is MaximumPC, at first I just said "okayyyy turning the page." But now everytime I look at it more something catches my eye.

4/5 Stars


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i think its huge if you actually have the space to put it somewhere and the new style of interior it would look pretty good


----------

